# Need some advice



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 65 gallon tank, (LxWxH) 48x18x17, I was wondering what could i put in it?
What do you guys think would be a cool reptile that I could house in that tank for at least over a year preferably 2 before it would need to be rehoused in something bigger. Just looking for some ideas. 
Thanks, 
Dan

OH and no snakes.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i would say darfrogs and mantellas even make a vivarium out of your tank but you said something that going to last atleast in that tank of yours so id say ackies


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

What are ackies?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> What are ackies?
> [snapback]1185076[/snapback]​


varanus acantharus

they are social, friendly and active only get up to 3 feet or less










a pic from a site


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

You could get a young Sav and keep it in there for a year or so. I've had mine since she was 2 months old and have had her just less than 10 months. She lives in a 40g breeder. We get her out a ton; she's a great pet, walks on a leash and everything. One hell of a ferocious eater too! You would need to upgrade the cage later, they do get big. Also make sure your ready for the commitment of a large carnivorous lizard too!

Here is my girl going for a swim


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

about the upgrade how soon are you talking? and do you really walk it on a leash? how personable is she? like can you hold her or do you have to stay away from the front of the head? i thought about a monitor but did know much about them or knew anyone that kept one. any more info them or expeirences?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sav's are awsome pets. You can hold them the more you handle them 
the tamer they get. Yes, they do really walk on leashes


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think i will be definately getting one of those. just not now. I'm moving out soon and I don't think a land lord would want a giant lizard running about in my apt. and dwarf monitors are way to expensive. Is there anything smaller but not tiny like geckos? any other ideas out there?
Thanks for the input so far guys,
Dan


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> I think i will be definately getting one of those. just not now. I'm moving out soon and I don't think a land lord would want a giant lizard running about in my apt. and dwarf monitors are way to expensive. Is there anything smaller but not tiny like geckos? any other ideas out there?
> Thanks for the input so far guys,
> Dan
> [snapback]1185325[/snapback]​


 yes they are expensive but cheaper to feed in the long run

chameleons??? maybe


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a 10" Red Eared Slider, free to a good home if you are interested


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> welsher7 said:
> 
> 
> > I think i will be definately getting one of those. just not now. I'm moving out soon and I don't think a land lord would want a giant lizard running about in my apt. and dwarf monitors are way to expensive. Is there anything smaller but not tiny like geckos? any other ideas out there?
> ...


 nvm cause you have glass aquarium these guys cant seem to stand their own reflection


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

pacmans


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That guy looks like vitooo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> welsher7 said:
> 
> 
> > What are ackies?
> ...


Those look awesome! 3' total length? Or just the body?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Total.

-PK


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those guys go for 250-300. The yellow ones are cheaper 150.00-200.00


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yellow ones are smaller than red ones its not common to see a 24 inch yellow ackie


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You could go with a Beardie or Uromastyx.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i used to care for my schools iguana over the summers.... he was amazing. he was HUGE though, and really old. like 5' from nose to tip of tail. he walked on a leash and mostly free-roamed through the 3 science rooms (it was awesome, they had babygates up for him!). he had a custom built cage tho at the school, and had our entire spare bathroom to himself when he stayed at my place.

im not sure how fast they grow, but iguanas make really wonderful pets and i know you can get them as babies at petstores.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Iguanas really don't make that great of pets unless they're socialized like crazy. I see too many Iggies being sold to people that neglect them and they end up being tossed around to home after home because they're nasty from never being handled. If you're looking for a first time reptile that doesn't require plenty of socialization and needs to be treated like a child, then an Iggy most certainly isn't for you.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

those look pretty cool. could i house one of those for life in the tank i mentioned above? are they personable? and where would one purchase a Uromastyx? i don't think any of my lps carry that reptile. the Uromastyx looks like a cool lizard just need some more info on it. 
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It depends on the species you get, Uromastyx vary in care depending on what locale they come from. We have a Mali and his care is very similar to that of a Bearded Dragon.

Also, I wouldn't recommend buying any reptile from a pet store. 99% of them aren't the best at getting healthy animals and keeping them that way. You're much better off going with an online breeder or reputable distributor.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd say a caimen they're not that friendly but they're one of the coolest reptiles out in my opinion and its not that hard to handle them


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> I'd say a caimen they're not that friendly but they're one of the coolest reptiles out in my opinion and its not that hard to handle them
> [snapback]1187283[/snapback]​


i hear those bastards r mean as hell....plus they will out grow that tank too soon


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> AMAZON DON said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say a caimen they're not that friendly but they're one of the coolest reptiles out in my opinion and its not that hard to handle them
> ...


yeah they will out grow that tank but in a year just be ready to get another tank muck larger and they aren't that hard to handle if you handle them around the shoulders 
as we all know members of the crocadile family cant reach their shoulders and they're jaws are only powerful whan closing their mouthes but not when opening


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> I'd say a caimen they're not that friendly but they're one of the coolest reptiles out in my opinion and its not that hard to handle them
> [snapback]1187283[/snapback]​


A 12" caimen probably couldn't even live in a tank that size. They need areas to bask and they need water dep enough to dive in. Not to mention dwarf caimens grow up to 5-6' and they need water deep enough to dive into. A large pond would be needed to keep one for life. Not a good pet period.

I suggest a beardie or Uromastyx. Ackies are another great choice.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Wisdom16 said:


> AMAZON DON said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say a caimen they're not that friendly but they're one of the coolest reptiles out in my opinion and its not that hard to handle them
> ...










a camin is not a pet go with a beardie, camin get large they average 5-6 but can reach up to 10' that is the specaled canin. Black camin and smooth fronts get bigger.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

caimen definatelt not a possiblity. i think the beardie idea though. would be abe to house it comfortably for life in that tank?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, a Beardie should be fine in that enclosure for life.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

FROGS! Red eye tree frogs are cool, so are whites. You could do dart frogs but they are really expensive. I loved watching my whites hunt and red eye tree frogs look really cool. I'll attach some pics.


----------

